# Rocket Giotto Evo V2 Problem



## Johnny Vertex (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello,

Just turned my machine on.... After 10mins....

No pressure indication on the left gauge, No steam out of the wand, No hot water from the other wand, hot water from the grouphead....

Steam venting from inside the machine somewhere... coming out thru the top case holes....

The machine is only about 2 months old so it will be winging it's way back to BB.... but....

Just wondered if anyone here might have come across this??

Thanks....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I would recommend a call with Jordan on Tuesday morning.

As the machine is under warranty it's not worth fiddling unless instructed to by BB and you are comfortable with doing so.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If there's something obviously loose - as it might be if there's steam coming out from the innards - would be tempted to tighten it myself.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sounds like a dodgy / stuck anti vac valve.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

If getting steam and hot water out of group sounds like electrics should be fine.

Pressure gauge not rising and no steam from wand indicates boiler not maintaining pressure... in order of likelihood (imo)

1. Anti vac valve stuck open, steam venting prob from here, it's at top of boiler.

2. Boiler pressure safety valve faulty, same as above.

3. Loose pipe fixing causing steam leak (unlikely)

4. A hole in the boiler or bad sealing (extremely unlikely).

If not far from service centre then best to get it fixed there. If can identify failing part, might be simpler just to fit it yourself and you'll get to know machine more in the process.

In any case, contact BB and ask for advice and ensure they are ok with you fixing it yourself first.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

funinacup said:


> Sounds like a dodgy / stuck anti vac valve.


Lol my thoughts exactly


----------



## Johnny Vertex (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the information.... I am far from BB.... about a 6hr round trip.... I will give them a bell tomorrow and see what they want to do... If they want to send me the part I could fit it as long as it would not invalidate my G'tee with them....


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

In the mean time you could take the lid off and give the anti vac a prod with the bottom of a screwdriver handle to see if it seats itself properly. If it does then at least you can use the machine until you have a replacement part.


----------



## Johnny Vertex (Jul 9, 2014)

funinacup said:


> In the mean time you could take the lid off and give the anti vac a prod with the bottom of a screwdriver handle to see if it seats itself properly. If it does then at least you can use the machine until you have a replacement part.


Ahhhhhh... Yes.... The engineers tap......







 I have a suitable device......


----------



## Johnny Vertex (Jul 9, 2014)

Just a quick update....

It's working..... whatever it was has gone away and it works fine..... Jordan @ BB was very helpful....


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Johnny Vertex said:


> Just a quick update....
> 
> It's working..... whatever it was has gone away and it works fine..... Jordan @ BB was very helpful....


Any idea what the problem was ?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Prob just a stuck anti vac valve or Pressurestat... Cycling it a few times prob managed to get it loose


----------



## Johnny Vertex (Jul 9, 2014)

stevenh said:


> Prob just a stuck anti vac valve or Pressurestat... Cycling it a few times prob managed to get it loose


I just turned it on/off a few times over a day or so and it started working fine... so probably the above.... if it starts again though I was advised to return the machine.


----------

